# SNOW REMOVAL SUBCONTRACTOR!!!!! Willing to help



## LegendaryDS (Oct 20, 2016)

Hello,

If you are looking for a snow REMOVAL SUBCONTRACTOR, we are willing to help. We are in the Edmonton area and willing to go to Leduc, Sherwood park, and the Edmonton areas. We would like to stay south, but if there is a couple jobs together then call us. If you have a last minute, one time service, commercial or residential snow removal job that u would like to find a contractor for??? Call us or email us.

If you are in need of equipement we can help u with that as well.

Call us 5876892208
Or email us [email protected]


----------

